# Site won't finish loading



## Pale Rider (29 Oct 2013)

The site itself loads OK, but the spinning circle in the browser tab doesn't stop.

Usually, it turns into a little CC logo.

It says in the bottom left of the screen I am 'Transferring data from rover.ebay.com', so I'm guessing that is something to do with it.

I'm running Firefox on a MacBook Pro.

Seems to work OK on Safari with the same computer, but Safari doesn't have the spinning circle in the tab.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Oct 2013)

Just tried restarting the computer and all appears well.

Should have tried that before posting, although I did restart Firefox.


----------



## Shaun (29 Oct 2013)

Glad we could help ...


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Oct 2013)

Moral of the story: always try a hard reset.

And that is the total of my IT fault finding skills.


----------

